

Ask HN: Keeping track of stuff on the net - mtpark

What tool(s) do you use to keep track of stuff you find on the net?  I'm talking about something more complex than a bookmarking service.
======
dsingleton
Careful tagging on Delicious, combined with a personal Wiki/notepad web app
that pulls in links, photos, etc, based on the wiki page/tag.

------
csomar
i didn't find a good tool that record my online stuff, delicious, su and digg
are mostly commercial and don't help do that.

I use emails by sending and featuring a note, but it depends in the situation,
sometimes i save in delicious, sometimes in my browser and sometimes in a txt
file

------
Jem
Surely this is what the blog was invented for? (In it's original form: the web
log.)

------
gtani
you can wedge everything into a db or file/directory tree so you can hit with
Google desktop, or SOLR, or sphinxsearch if you need control doc granularity,
tokenization, stemming

------
pasbesoin
Firefox extension "Scrapbook".

------
pclark
define stuff.

~~~
mtpark
links, notes on articles you find, basically anything you'd want to save from
the web to reference later

~~~
SwellJoe
There was _just_ a thread about this a day or two ago. snipd.com and snipt.net
were the suggestions.

~~~
mtpark
What if you want something completely web based. I usually work on multiple
computers, e.g., computer labs.

~~~
SwellJoe
Those two _are_ completely web-based, as far as I know.

~~~
mtpark
I'm not a fan of either. I guess what I'm looking for is something like
delicious but more multi-purpose.

